# fish related tattoos anyone?



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok so im getting a half sleeve of a reef on Wednesday. im just curious if anyone else has fish tattoos. send a pic and lets see what you got


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

my friend has a koi sleeve on his arm. Though when his hair grew in it's now a hairy koi.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------

